# Black spots in babies crops?



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

I noticed that the two babies both have black spots in their crops. Is this normal. They are growing well and eating good. I'm just a little concerned about this. 

Thanks 
Jacky


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What are the parents feeding them? Also sometimes hulled seed will oxidize and look black in the crop.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I feed them their seed and pellets. I also give them daily some cooked pasta, hard bolied egg whites, brocoli califlower mix, cheerios, and whole grain crackers, or toast. They don't get all of this I switch it up everyday. Is their anything special I should be feeding them?


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I find that when I've had young chicks they seem to give them cooked sweetcorn more than anything. I cook up a bit of frozen mixed veg in the microwave then put it in thier food dish, they defiantely go mad for the sweetcorn first. I don't know about pasta, that's not something I've ever fed mine.


----------

